# Raymarine A65?



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Sometimes my A65 will wont read the bottom. Other times it will. It doesn't matter if I'm in 10' or 600'. My speed, water temp, and everything else seems fine. Has anyone else had that issue? What can I do to fix it? 


Thanks


John


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not a Raymarine fan, but your problem is the way air is getting across the face of the X-ducer. Most boats it can be fixed with a adjustment, but flat bottom boats it's almost a lost cause as the boat speeds up.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you for the answer but I don't believe that is the issue. It is a "V" hull boat and sometimes it happens at trolling speed.

I'm not a big fan of Raymarine either. It just happened to be the product that was already installed in the boat when I bought it. 


John


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the same machine. The only time I've had this problem is when my transom mount transducer has been flipped up by pounding a wave or something like that. I just use something to push it back down and lock it back in place. Other than that my A65 has been flawless. I love it.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I use the A65 also and have experienced exactly what you are saying. I adjusted the transon a bit and it cleared it up. I also play with the megahertz, and gain some especially when I am in deep water. The only problem I have now is at 450 plus. Do you have the digital interface? That makes a big difference.

Chris


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I dont even know what the digital interface is. Again, this machine was already installed on the boat when I bought it


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

chasintales said:


> I use the A65 also and have experienced exactly what you are saying. I adjusted the transon a bit and it cleared it up. I also play with the megahertz, and gain some especially when I am in deep water. The only problem I have now is at 450 plus. Do you have the digital interface? That makes a big difference.
> 
> Chris


I do have the DSM25. I had problems again yesterday.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I reset the machine hoping that would fix the problem and now my time is off by 5 hours. Does anyone know how to fix that? You would think that the GPS would automatically know what the time is since it knows where you are.


----------

